# HDMI to Rca



## iTouch (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi,

Can I use a HDMI output to an rca input for audio and visual or do I have to buy something else?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, I think you might need something similar to this Amazon.com: enKo products Mini Composite HDMI To RCA CVBS AV Converter (Input: HDMI; Output: AV) For VCR DVD 720P 1080P With High-Speed HDMI Cable (6.5 Feet / 2 Meter): Electronics


----------

